# We got married - AGAIN!



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

We have just celebrated our Ruby Wedding anniversary.

We renewed our marriage vows in the same church where we were married 40 years ago.

Later, we had a luncheon in the same hotel where we had our wedding reception. We managed to have many of the same friends at that luncheon. Including my Best Man whom I had not seen for over 29 years.









The vicar had just said "You may kiss the bride."









The happy couple!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:beerchug::luxhello:
*congrats*


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Wow!! That is impressive!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations not many reach that milestone these days


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

wow! _40 years_ that's incedible, congratulations!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations! I must say you snatched a very nice bride there young man and you look like a very nice couple.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Wow the Church and the Hotel were still there after all those years:grin:

Congrats Donald wishing you two another 40:wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

My Hero!!!

Congratulations to the both of you , just goes to prove that Man & Woman CAN live together happily for a long, long time! 

I'll let you know when I get to 40 years of Marriage but I doubt that I'll be going back to Holland to retrace my steps or remake those vows .. 

:4-cheers: to the happy couple .. 

should be champers but I don't have icons


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Wow, congratulations. 40 years is truly something.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

You don't get that long for murder. :grin:

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congratulations to you both!

Outstanding!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you all - In those 40 years, we have had some incredible adventures as well as some very sad and troublesome times. 

Our faith and love has seen us through the good as well as the bad times....

Two European lottery ticket owners shared £90 million this week.. I won my lottery ticket 40 years ago - She is worth far more! :wave:


PS: the photos were taken by our daughter :smile:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Dang 40 years, that's really something! Congratulations and best wishes to you both!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations, Donald! Fantastic that you're still together!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Awesome! It seems like all the managers on TSF are doing something with marriage.

Happy 40 years and to many years more!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

40 years of marriage??? Big congratulations Donald 
It is impressive. I wish you at least 40 years more


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats a lot.. May Allah gives you more and more happiness..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Engineer Babar said:


> Congrats a lot.. May Allah gives you more and more happiness..


Thank you everyone for your kind words.

Especially you EB

The God you call Allah *and* the God I call 'God' or 'My Lord' or 'The Grand Architect of the Universe' is one and the same God. I accept those blessings with gratitude and joy. Thank you :wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

My heartiest congratulations to both you and your wife, Donald - Mrs WereBo and I had our 25th earlier this year, so there's hope for us yet :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks WB - We hope that you both enjoy a long and happy time together too.

(Get some time in young man! :grin


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

You are most welcome Donald G:wave:

Yeah you are right.. Allah/God is same for all the human beings..:smile:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Being Athiest I no longer believe in the Christian God, but I still believe in my Native tribe gods, there are many.

Anyway congratulations again, I hope you an eternity of peace and happiness.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi 5W

Thanks for the good wishes.

In my book, you are not an atheist you have a belief in a supreme being/s :wave:

(I didn't intent the thread to be a theological one :grin


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I too would like to express my congratulations and wish you both the best for _another_ 40 wonderful years!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you, EB :wave:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I am sorry that I am late for the party :wave:

Congratulations







. Wish you and your wife many more happy times together.


BG

(15,491 days ± a couple for me)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks BG :wave:


----------



## Bravo Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow! 
:4-clap::4-clap::
:4-clap::4-clap::

Many congratulations! May you always remain happy!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Sorry I'm late Donald Congratulations to you and your lovely wife. 

Love brought you together as husband and wife,
And gave each of you a best friend for life
Happy Anniversary

we're following behind you by four years :wave:


----------

